# Setting up the Jeep



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

A tee hee. I'm excited like a little kid about this one. I've never used something so small or plowed with a manual trans... Seems like I do this about this about now every year. It was the Bronco last year and the _ before that...


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, I know it's not that exciting. I'll just make this this year's thread for my dumb vehicles.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

i think its pretty sweet.

-Bill


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Is that a Western mount?


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Banksy;801939 said:


> Is that a Western mount?


Yes it is .(look at his sig, 01 jeep 7.2 unimount)

-Bill


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep, it's a unimount.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

That looks fun and they're prob great for plowing b/c of the short turning radius.

-Bill


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Oops. Missed that. Looks like the winch will be out of the way and that will come in handy for sure.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

The winch really came in handy during the install and it makes moutning the plow a breeze - just hook it up and pull it into place. I still need the air shock part number from plowmeister to level it out among a few other things, but it could go plow right now.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet looking rig.


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

I love Jeeps. I'd be stoked too. If you need some lettering, let me know.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Any idea on what that plow weighs? I'm looking to mount a Boss super duty that weighs like 750 pounds. I know it's alot but I see Boss v's on Jeeps all the time, but the weight scares me..


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

i'm always jealous of your vehicle. That jeep looks sweat!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know what it weighs, but I'd be very surprised to see Boss Vs on a lot of Jeeps. I know of one, plowmeister's, but that's the only one I know to exist. This is a light duty LSX 7'2" blade, so I'm sure it's nowhere near 760lbs. 

You'd better be jealous, JD, that's why I do it


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

We used to have a mid 70's CJ with a Western 6'-6". You'll grin from ear to ear, they are fun to plow with in tight areas. Nice rig.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

niceee rig man


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking Jeep it looks like fun.


----------



## goin broke09 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi.
Nice rig there! (jeep with the plow) Just wondering what your ground clearance is at the low point of the plow mount?

I've got and old 89 wrangler and an old 6 1/2 meyers that I'm planing on putting together and was wondering how low or high I should mount it.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't measured the mount height, but it's higher than it's supposed to be. They recommend that the mount be low enough to keep the A frame of the plow parallel with the ground. I'm not going to worry about it for now.


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

looks nice and alot of fun to plow in. good luck


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

That jeep looks to be in great shape. Wonder why it didn't have a 6'6" plow on it?
What did you pay for this?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I pulled out one of my 7.5' unimounts yesterday because it feels like the time of year when I should get my plows ready...? I have plenty of time, but this one's getting paint and a good once-over. I used the Jeep to pull it out and it actually held it pretty well. All I need now are those air shock for the front and some weight in the back and to finish wiring, and, and, and...


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I would like to do something like this to my jeep. Having a hard time finding mounts did you find the rights ones or did you fab something up?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I found the the right mount. It was on a Jeep at a dealership and I talked them into selling me the plow setup off of it. They made me take it off by myself in the parking lot, but it was worth it. They aren't easy to find, so when you do, you really have to jump on it.


----------



## goin broke09 (Jul 15, 2009)

affekonig;811459 said:


> I found the the right mount. It was on a Jeep at a dealership and I talked them into selling me the plow setup off of it. They made me take it off by myself in the parking lot, but it was worth it. They aren't easy to find, so when you do, you really have to jump on it.


Could you maybe take a couple more close-up photos of the mount?
It might be real helpful for my project as well as others too, by the sounds of it!

much appreciated, robbie


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's one from before I installed it. Your best bet would be to go to the Western site and go through the "Publications Library" to the installation instructions section. It'll give a good pic of the mount and show you how it goes on, which I think would be handy if you're trying to fab your own. I can still get some better pics, but it's an idea.


----------



## eaglegrounds (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks sweet, you should slap some timbrems on the front!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Like I said, I'm waiting for part numbers for air shocks for the front. I don't want Timbrens to make it ride harsher or cause it to lose articulation.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Finally found a set of TJ full doors to replace the YJ ones I had. I can roll the windows down now, which is really nice. I also finished wiring the plow and bought a set of air shocks for the front end that I'll install when I round up all of the parts to make them work.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, those are nice tires.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Your tires may be to fat to plow, I've always used skinny tires for better traction. JMO


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a set of smaller, skinnier tires that'll work, but it WILL plow with these if it has to. I really can't wait to try this thing. I think it'll be really fun if it isn't sliding all over the place.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I sold one of my plows with wings today, but kept them to try them on this plow. It's a Western LSX. I got them mounted and we'll see how it goes...





I also did the air shocks a while ago, but never got around to taking pictures. I still have to protect the air line and get them over 70 psi (all the gas station compressor would allow) to see how they hold. I believe these were for the rear of a Chevy van and they need an adapter kit (thanks plowmeister). I also have a set of tiny Firestone Winterforce tires coming this week, so this thing should be pretty much ready. Oh. I also made a mount for the controller to attach to the shifter.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Sweet dock area or driveway set-up.

How are the heaters in Jeep's? 

What are you going to use for weight in the back?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

The guy that owned the house before I lived here ran his law office from home, so the driveway was expanded to hold a bunch of cars. The driveway's nice, but it just means that I'll fill it with crap and I only have a 1 car garage as a tradeoff. 

The heater seems pretty damn good. It's a tiny area to heat, so I don't think it'll be an issue. 

I have close to 1000lbs of sand tubes laying around, so I'll probably toss a few in there. I'm really looking forward to these new tires...and some snow.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

jeep heaters are really really good. I dont even turn mine of low most of the time...


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Just in case anybody's watching:

I got the winter tires (Firestone Winterforce 235/75/15s) delivered and mounted the other day:

Before:



After:



It's so fast with those little tires on there! I can't wait to try them out in some snow...


----------



## jdadjstr (Oct 16, 2007)

Have fun plowing with your Jeep, they're a great driveway rig!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

And the only driveway I'm going to do is my own. The rest of the time the Jeep will be plowing courts for the city. We'll see how it does.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd like to see some close up pics of your mount.. I'm planning on building a mount for my TJ, I just picked up a 6' plow I'd like to mount. I't main use is just for cleaning up the yard and in around the barn for the horses. 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I tried it out last night and this thing is awesome. The Firestone Winterforce tires were amazing and make me wish I would have owned snow tires when I was living in and driving around Colorado all those years. The only thing that sucked, a lot, was the fact that the cutting edge isn't level and it was leaving big stripes. I've had the edges worn on cutting edges before, but never had problems like this. I'm guessing the lift is exagerating the problem since the mount wasn't lowered. I'm going to figure out how to level it out and it should be fine. Anybody have a suggestion on how to or what to use to cut the cutting edge? My plan is to go corner to corner with a straight edge and cut off whatever hangs below the line. The middle has more than 1/4" more metal left than the outside edges.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I trimmed the cutting edge so it's flat from end to end and I lowered the a frame mounts with a little "custom" work. I had an extra set of link arms laying around, so I drilled some holes and used them as lowering brackets for the a frame mount. I had it out yesterday and banged in into a couple solid objects a couple times and they're holding up without any noticeable wear. Now the A frame is almost level (close enough) and the adjustment was free, quick and easily reverseable/not permanent.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Im glad you got some hours in and both trucks work great. So you like the jeep better?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

The Jeep is a lot of fun. I was worried about, well, a bunch of things and they all worked out fine. Plowing with a stick is actually pretty nice and the snow tires gripped really well, the plow worked great, no chargin issues, etc. I plowed with the F250 a couple hours in the morning then switched to this in the afternoon and am amazed at how manuverable it is. Places that I'd have to back up a good distance to change my angle in the truck were a joke in the Jeep. I can fit perpandicular to the direction of the road and still have room to back up and push a pile. I was doing my courts differently than I ever had because I could put the snow in different places. Anyway, it was fun. The truck has it's advantages, but I'll probably spend more time in this.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

It's good to see that the Jeep is working out for you! I finally got to use mine a little last weekend on an inch or two, pushed like a dream. I want to see some pictures!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Frozen door lock/latch last night in my pre snow prep. Shhh, don't tell mom the door's in the house:



Even the dog gives me the "what the hell are you doing now?" look.



I'll try and get some action pics if this snow really happens.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

You can bring it up here and push a bunch of snow. Lol a little over 2 feet...


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

We're supposed to be getting a good one over the next day or so, otherwise I'd be on my way... Good luck out there.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

so where are the action pic's?


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice rig

hope it's been doing what you wanted.
any issues with the custom mount, or the ride from the air shocks so far?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Couple more:







I don't know why, but it seems like this is the only thread that will accept pics of my Jeep. Oh well.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweet looking rig, i like the jeeps with a plow for some reason! the only thing that bugs me is the height of the lights on EVERY western plow. is there a reason for this would you say, or are the plows just not specifically for the jeep, and made for only trucks? 

-Patrick


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

glad to see you are having good luck with it. my jeep SUCKED plowing. I had snow tires, sand bags in the back, and it still slid all over the place, not enough weight to effectively back drag...I will admit that it stacked snow really well...the front end being so light just rode right up into the piles!


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I just got a western plow off a 2003 wrangler. I put it up tp my jeep and it dose not seam like it is going to fit dose the front bumper need to come off? I have waren bumpers on it.


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

My neighbor has a setup like that. i was watching him during the Snowicane we had about a week ago. I have never seen a vehicle spin its tires so much in my life... It was humorous.... Studded snowtires would be something i'd look into.. Nice jeep btw and the best of luck to ya..


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, you do need to remove the bumper to put the mount on. Western's website has instructions in the "Publications Library". I have had zero problems with traction. I have brand new Firestone Winterforce tires (235/75/15) around 350lbs of sand bags at the very back, a 4" lift with air shocks on the front and no problems at all. It's been an awesome truck. I may retire it as a plow truck though, it's too nice and I just got a Cherokee...


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Speaking of retiring the TJ as a plow truck and setting up the Cherokee...



Everything is off the Wrangler and for sale.

And the Cherokee just needs some help to keep the front up.



Fine, it doesn't want to let me post the pics.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

are you sellin the adapters i need some for the my shocks


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

How much for the whole jeep setup? Or, are you keeping the Jeep?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

The Jeep was sold a while ago with the plow stuff still on it and the intention of me taking it off at some point. I just got to it and I was hoping to get $2200 for the complete setup including every single thing needed to start plowing with a TJ. I'm open to offers though as I need to get this stuff out of here before I end up with another Jeep to put it on. I'm already looking...


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

nicks_xj;1108847 said:


> are you sellin the adapters i need some for the my shocks


You mean the adapters to switch from a verticle stud to a horizontal bolt style shock? I'm going to hold onto those for a while, but you can get them online cheap. If you're looking to put air shocks on a stock height TJ/XJ, shocks for the rear of a mid 90s Thunderbird are supposed to bolt right in. That's what I should be doing to my XJ soon.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

You will enjoy! I love the short turning radius on mine!

Keith

www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I used it all last season and loved it, but it's already sold because it was too nice to plow with. Best plow vehicle ever.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

And the un-setup:


IMG00025-20101106-1458 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

affekonig;1111430 said:


> I used it all last season and loved it, but it's already sold because it was too nice to plow with. Best plow vehicle ever.


So long, Wrangler, then! :salute:

I love the Meyer setup I have on my 07. I don't know where people keep saying about spinning tires... no problems with that at all on mine and seems like yours was the same.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

wat size lift did you have on your wrangler, i like your setup on your cherokee always wanted a western but every time i go lookin for one i can never find any


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

It was a 4" Tuff Country lift.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

did your air shocks ever fully extend with the lift cuz im realy considering getting some for my xj but not sure if my lift will interfere with them


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I got ones for the rear of an early 80s Chevy G10 van that worked perfectly with the adapter. It held the plow like a champ and I had no problems with shock length.


----------



## RANDY-TJ (Nov 3, 2010)

I just mounted a snoway plow on my 2000 TJ. It will be my first plow vehicle. I am going to be clearing a 50 car lot. I am thinking about air shocks, from reading other posts it looks like monroe MA763 should fit the front (stock height). I am not sure what to do for the rear. I am in the process of making something for ballast. Any suggestions?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't have the number for the fronts on hand, but that's probably right if that's what you found in search. I just took out the rear seat and stacked around 350lbs of sand bags aginst the back door and strapped them there with tie downs. It worked great. Good luck.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll just keep this one going with the current Jeep. The TJ is gone, but it was replaced with an XJ. I actually bought it and did most of the setup last March, but didn't finish it until just before this winter. This is all I've plowed with so far and haven't driven the Bronco at all (a friend does).

Here's how it looked a few years ago when my dad owned it:


1997 Cherokee XJ by affekonig2000, on Flickr

And the the Jeep being mounted:


IMG00231-20100221-1114.jpg by affekonig2000, on Flickr

I guess I didn't pictures of the air shock or trans cooler install, but those would be boring anyway.


IMG00085-20101220-2102 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

And some in "action". I went and plowed my parent's driveway after finishing my route. I don't bother taking pictures on my route, but I figured I had time to do it here.


IMG00090-20101221-0939 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


IMG00088-20101221-0938 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


IMG00091-20101221-0939 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------

